# Why do you not like Polaris?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In my post several months ago on DWR site many people liked Polaris and many had nothing but bad to say about them http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=23790 . I am leaning towards the Sportsman 500 and I just want to know specific issues that those who do not like the Polaris have seen. So, please provide details of issues that you have had or seen. In my own personal experience I have seen an uncle have wires ripped off of the chassis for the transfer case (whatever it is called on an ATV) that does seem odd that it would just be haning out there??? On the other hand a distant relative has a Yamaha and a Polaris nearly identical 5 years ago when purchased and they have had numerous problems with the Yamaha including the seat being wasted away vs the Polaris seat that is as nice and shiny blue as day one--always left out on the trailer uncovered. Any ways, please provide your sincere complaints; I want to see if it is somehting that I can live with or if they may have corrrected those issues. I am leaning towards the Polaris based on the massive amounts of storage, smooth ride, design, etc.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

This is what I wrote in another forum about Polaris.

"I could go on and on about the problems we had with our brand new Sportsman 400's. We couldn't keep them running worth a crud, and to make it all better, Polaris wouldn't do a thing about it. They told us first, it needed a tune up...It had less than 50 miles on it! Then they told us that we had to run it on "reserve" when going up-hill. WHAT!? They re-jetted them, re-clutched them, re-everything and they still wouldn't run. Polaris told us they couldn't do anything for us. After we had to pull one off of the mountain, we got rid of the pieces of garbage and bought 2 Kodiaks. Oh man, we have rode the crap out of the Kodiaks and they haven't skipped a beat! We love them. I would never even consider buying a Polaris again. Not only because of the product, but because of the factory support and warranty. I know some of you guys have had good luck with your Polaris', but this was my personal experience."


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

legacy said:


> This is what I wrote in another forum about Polaris.
> 
> "I could go on and on about the problems we had with our brand new Sportsman 400's. We couldn't keep them running worth a crud, and to make it all better, Polaris wouldn't do a thing about it. They told us first, it needed a tune up...It had less than 50 miles on it! Then they told us that we had to run it on "reserve" when going up-hill. WHAT!? They re-jetted them, re-clutched them, re-everything and they still wouldn't run. Polaris told us they couldn't do anything for us. After we had to pull one off of the mountain, we got rid of the pieces of garbage and bought 2 Kodiaks. Oh man, we have rode the crap out of the Kodiaks and they haven't skipped a beat! We love them. I would never even consider buying a Polaris again. Not only because of the product, but because of the factory support and warranty. I know some of you guys have had good luck with your Polaris', but this was my personal experience."


Is that all? You must not be a GM owner; or you would be accustomed to it---j/k. That sucks! How long ago was that (what model year of machine?)? You mention jets, I am likely going with EFI, so as to avoid that whole gammet of issues.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

They were '02 400 Sportsmans. I'm sure the EFI is a much better machine??? I just got so sick of the run-around with the Polaris people! I will never own another one because of that alone.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

What I have heard is the newer model 07 & 08 are much better built than the older models. Lots of people in Utah ride polaris but they do tend to break down more often take this with a grain of salt from a 07 Grizzly owner as well.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I personally do not like them because of their weight and steering. They weigh more than just about any other bike. That makes it very hard to get out of a sticky situation, if the need arises. IF you decide to buy one GET A WINCH! You will use it more than any other ATV on the trail. The two I drove the 500 sportsman and the 700 twin could not turn unless you were at moving very fast. Tight turns and manuvering around slowly are not high points of theses machines. We also spent more time getting these machines unburied (snow) and pulled up or out of something.
Another thing I dislike about these machines that is not just a polaris thing. The complete reliability on electronics to run the machine and lack of a back up start mechanism. I like to ride long trails several miles away from camp or civilization. The more cool gadgets you add the more that can go wrong. I have help more guys out of jams buy pulling my own battery and letting them use it to start and get off the mountain and riding mine down under its own power without the use of a charged battery.

I would reccomend either a Honda Foreman or Suzuki Eiger. The honda however weighs and costs a little more for the 4x4 models. Both of these bikes are bullet proof.


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

I have an 06" Sportsman 500 EFI and i Love it. i went through the same kind of research that most people do before buying a quad and IMO the polaris has the very best ride out there. The storage may seem dumb to other people but it seems like Im always caring everybodys stuff when we go riding. Get the EFI for sure it makes a huge difference in relabiity. Ive had no problems what soever. I have over 1200 miles on it in a year.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

fishcarver said:


> I have an 06" Sportsman 500 EFI and i Love it. i went through the same kind of research that most people do before buying a quad and IMO the polaris has the very best ride out there. The storage may seem dumb to other people but it seems like Im always caring everybodys stuff when we go riding. Get the EFI for sure it makes a huge difference in relabiity. Ive had no problems what soever. I have over 1200 miles on it in a year.


You ride like we do! We bought the Grizzly's in OCT of last year and both bikes have over 1100 miles on them now. As far as EFI it is a must! The honda's are great machines but the ride sucks! If you want something easy to stear look at the Grizzly's with the power stearing they rock!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 98 Polaris 500 and a 99 Polaris 335. 

The 500 has been great. I have put over 3000 miles on it and have had no problems. I don't have a winch and never needed one, but would like to have one. They can require more upkeep than the Honda and some of the other bikes out there, but when I get a new wheeler it will be a Polaris. I really like the new Razor.

The 335 is junk. I have had nothing but problems with it and it really has never ran right. My sister rolled it when it had a 100 miles on it and I know that has a lot to do with it. I have taken it to the shop a dozen times and they can't seem to get it running right.

My uncle has the new 700 and it is sweet. It has tons of power, speed, and storage. I would recommend getting one. Thats my two cents worth.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

truemule said:


> The complete reliability on electronics to run the machine and lack of a back up start mechanism.


I had the same concern; as of '07 they now have backup pull start; I think before '07 the Suzuki was the only EFI w/ pull start. As for weight, I see the following:
500 Sportsman = 728 lbs
475 Foreman = 594
680 Rincon = 600
450 Grizz = 593
660 Grizz = 600
450/750 KQ = 606
Outlander 500 = 605

CRAP, I thought that you were just yanking my chain like a GM/Ford guy-I expected to see a 20 lb difference, that is a major difference, why? That is so odd that all of the other have a range of +-2% while the Sportsman is 20% more than the next heaviest?????? WOW! Thanks for the input.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

my ARCTIC CAT TRV wieghts in at a whopping 749 dry it is however made for two riders but the two heavest atv's out there are pol. and the cat. you can see what i went with against two brother in laws owning 500 poo. poo's


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Some Gizz pics from earlier this year:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Truemule wrote:


> I personally do not like them because of their weight and *steering*


I hear you, I will NEVER ride a Polaris again. The last time I rode one, I got a helicopter ride of the mountain(life-flight). They have a high center of gravity that makes them more likely to flip, I have always liked Hondas and Yahamas myself, I was riding a buddies Polaris and now I have a 12" scar on my head and three crushed vertebraes to show for it.

I am also not a big fan of belt driven bikes.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have ridden most all of them from time to time. After all of the riding I have done the only ATV I will ever own is a Polaris. They are rock soild off the road. I have climb all over the hills in the little Moab area with them while others bike had trouble even getting to the top of the little hills. I roda a lot of the great weastern trail on one and loved every min of it. I do not ride much any more but when I did I rode hard.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer the light weight and handling characteristics of Yamaha and Suzuki quads. I've owned and would recommend the Grizzly or King Quad.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Truemule wrote:
> 
> 
> > I personally do not like them because of their weight and *steering*
> ...


Well !!! That bump on you're head just explained a *lot !!!!*.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ouch Pro he really punched ya where it hurts. :x


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

500 Sportsman = 728 lbs
475 Foreman = 594
680 Rincon = 600
450 Grizz = 593
660 Grizz = 600
450/750 KQ = 606
Outlander 500 = 605

Don't know about any of you but I couldn't pick up any one of these and load it in my truck being they are all 600lbs and up so unless you are racing which you won't be with any of these, the weight difference is nearly non-existant. 

I would have to say that after what I have put all the honda's through in my years, it would be tough to beat their dependibility. with that being said, all the company's are good as long as you take care of them and do the maintenance on them.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I won't buy polaris because there are too many similarities between them and ford. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw an informercial yesterday by Yamaha touting the grizz, similar to what CanAm does. It has made me rethink the Polaris decision, obviously there is strong bias, but I thought that they made several really good points about several weaknesses on the Sportsman. I think that this is the same video link http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/feedback/grizzly_dvdoffer_07.aspx?site=outdoorsHome.

Have any of you experienced the issues with the drive belt? They inaccurately report that the Sportsman only has rear engine brake available, several models come with factory 4 wheel engine brake, I do know that from my research, so that does not my concern me.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

bull puckie, the sportsman 500 dosen't wieght 723 lb. I have a can am 650 xt max, double seater, that wieghts 699. I love my can am's and would and will put them up against any machine out there. the guys here at work own polaris, both went to pull them out to play in the recent snow storm and both would not start. the boss had to take his in (after wenching it in his truck), the dealer said his computer was fried. ummmm now there other guy is wondering about his. both batteries went dead. Batteries do wierd things when they start do die. my advice to all is get those battery tenders on those batteries.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> bull puckie, the sportsman 500 dosen't weigh 723 lb.


Well that sucks for your coworkers, but please check my figures 
http://www.polarisindustries.com/en-us/ATV/2007Models/Sportsman/Sportsman500EFI/Specifications.htm
States:
Dry Weight Standard- 728, Deluxe- 773 lbs


----------

